# YOUTH PHEASANT HUNT/TOWER CITY AREA



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Barnes County Wildlife Federation is sponsoring it's annual youth pheasant hunt, 8/23/14 at the Jim Zerface Farm near Tower City.

If the youth is between the ages of 11-14 years; holds a hunter Safety Cert. and would like to participate, send a post card with the name, address, phone #, and HSC number to:

Barnes County Wildlife Federation, Box 148, Valley City, ND

Please preregister by 8/18/14 as the hunter number is limited. No charge, lunch will be served.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a mentored hunt and there are usually a few gift items to give away.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't this event kind of early or will they be using farm raised pheasants?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

They buy flyers. A youth hunt that is supervised like this is a good event for kids. Many single parent homes where kids can't go hunting but would like to try it. Club members bring their dogs so the kids can experience that aspect. It's the same situation with the "Take a Kid Fishing" event that the club puts on in the summer. For many it is their first time out.


----------

